# Duty weapon info request



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Can anyone on here tell me the type of duty weapon the town of Norfolk Police Department carries? Also If the reserve officers carry a different type than the regular force? Thanks.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

They carry .45's. Para Ordinance perhaps?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

They both carry the type that can kill someone.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why don't you just call them and ask?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Just an fyi...not a good idea to ask what type of weapons departments carry over the internet. If you really want to know drive to Norfolk and ask the first Officer you see...Im sure they will be happy to tell you...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Phasers  The patrol officers are set on stun and only sgts on up can have them set on kill.


----------

